# Google- Irritable bowel mutations uncovered in Walkerton - CBC.ca



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*Irritable bowel mutations uncovered in Walkerton**CBC.ca*There are genetic risk factors behind *irritable bowel syndrome* that occur after an infection, say researchers studying residents sickened by tainted water *...*Researchers studying Walkerton residents identify genetic risk markers for *IBS*<nobr>The Canadian Press</nobr>Is St. John's Wort Effective Treatment for *IBS*? Recent Study Says No<nobr>EmpowHer (blog)</nobr>Walkerton Tragedy: 10 years of research leads to breakthrough<nobr>EurekAlert (press release)</nobr><nobr>*all 23 news articles »*</nobr>
View the full article


----------

